# Does anyone have tips for taking the NREMT?



## localilo (Mar 12, 2008)

Hello everyone I'm new to this site.  I just found it last night while looking online for practice tests for the NREMT.  I'm glad I found it though.  Its good to know there is a place online to come chat with other ems (even though I'm not one just yet) and soon to be ems.  I would appreciate and tips anyone has for taking the NREMT.  Time to study chat with you all soon B)


----------



## LucidResq (Mar 12, 2008)

For the practicals... practice your *** off. Meet with other students outside of class and run scenarios. Memorize the sheets. Volunteer to play patient for other classes... it helps a lot. It's much easier to catch mistakes and remember the sheet when you're not the one on the spot.


----------



## localilo (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks I'm actually done with class.  I just need to pass the national registration test now.  Its a requirement to work as a emt in the state of california


----------



## roxychick (Mar 13, 2008)

Just try and take as many practice test as you can. Go over the chapters and review the ones that you're weak on. The NREMT asks a lot of questions on Cardiac and Airway! Check out the NREMT forum and you'll get tons of help over there.


----------



## Fire3456 (Mar 14, 2008)

Roxy...are you talking about www.nremt.org?  I didn't see a forum on that site.


----------



## roxychick (Mar 14, 2008)

Fire3456 said:


> Roxy...are you talking about www.nremt.org?  I didn't see a forum on that site.



Oh, I meant there's a section on this forum called NREMT.


----------



## localilo (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks every tip is much appreciated


----------



## MedicDoug (Mar 15, 2008)

OK, here's the standard advice: Get a good night's sleep before your test. READ EACH QUESTION COMPLETELY!!!!! There are "all except" and "which is NOT" questions throughout. You will find questions that you will swear have more than one correct answer, and that may be true. Pick the best answer. Remember the basic basics (scene safety, BSI, and ABCs). Take your time. Good luck.


----------



## baggy (Mar 15, 2008)

Just joined, just took (and passed) my NREMT test this past week in Roseville. I noticed another Sac native. 

My advice, I used 2 sources almost exclusively for studying. The EMT Achieve site and the "success for the EMT" book. To be honest, I found neither of those  a good representation of what was on the actual EXAM. I completed the entire success for the EMT study guide and not a single question was on the NREMT exam. The focused seem to be completely different. The questions were worded very differently and although I knew the information the questions made me over-think each answer and I second guessed myself far too often. 

Also, TAKE YOUR TIME! Even though there is a descending clock in the upper right hand corner of the computer screen pay no attention to it. I finished with over an hour left on the timer. This being because I really didn't know how many questions I was actually going to see.


----------



## Fire3456 (Mar 17, 2008)

Baggy...

You said the 2 sources weren't a good representation of what was on the NR test.  Could you explain that?...  Were your study sources too easy and not in depth enough?  Different kind of questions?...  

Which Study Guide did you complete?  I have the AAOS book and study guide.  I found the questions in there to be somewhat elimentary/easy.  3 obviously wrong answers, making it very easy to pick the correct answer.

Since your study material weren't much help...what do you think helped you pass the test?


----------



## EMTgurl911 (Mar 19, 2008)

I've found from personal experience is to study your butt off as much as you can and study your ABC's and airway management.. I don't know if it's me or not but I think the test is just based on your best anwser..that's what I heard


----------



## CFRBryan347768 (Apr 3, 2008)

*RElax*

i find most problems occur when you aall tensed up..but dont relax too much ha and take your time, but stay within you time limit! and yeah this stuff has probally allready been said but yeappp that worked for me. oh and dont for get BSI scene safety wear gloves if you have to!


----------



## firecoins (Apr 4, 2008)

use a pencil.


----------



## ErinCooley (Apr 4, 2008)

If you know the failing criteria, you wont do the stuff that makes you fail.  Learn the order, memorize the failing criteria and you will do great.  I just took and passed practicals, I was the only one in my group of 15 EMT-1/85's to not have to retake any station...  I credit knowing the failing stuff for that!


----------



## Fire3456 (Apr 7, 2008)

As far as the EMT-B written test goes, when I took it 2 weeks ago...The test mainly consisted of scenarios.  

I think the biggest help to me was the 9th edition of Emergency Care and Transportation of the Sick and Injured...by AAOS.  At the end of the chapters it has Scenario's written out, step by step.  It drives in the correct order in which things are to be done.  

The scenario questions were "what do you do first", what do you do next", or "what should you use" type of questions.  

That was just for me...the test seem to vary greatly.  Just my 2 cents.


----------



## savingtheworld (May 6, 2008)

did you pass the test?h34r:


----------



## Fire3456 (May 6, 2008)

Yep, I did pass, the first time.  It stopped at around question  75.  I, as most, was worried that I didn't pass.


----------



## savingtheworld (May 6, 2008)

congrats!!!! now go out there and the save the worldh34r:


----------



## TNEMT06 (May 8, 2008)

Study, take your time, read each question carefully and select your answer carefully


----------



## bluefinmedic (Feb 14, 2011)

I just recently read a great review of how to pass the NREMT paramedic exam. Here is the link, it was written by a guy who passed the NREMT so it's probably pretty credible. http://passmedics.com/about-the-nremt-paramedic-exam


----------



## usalsfyre (Feb 14, 2011)

bluefinmedic said:


> Here is the link, it was written by a guy who passed the NREMT so it's probably pretty credible... http://passmedics.com/about-the-nremt-paramedic-exam



Most medics have passed the NREMT-P exam. Doesn't make them any more credible on instructing people on how to pass it.


----------



## bluefinmedic (Feb 14, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Most medics have passed the NREMT-P exam. Doesn't make them any more credible on instructing people on how to pass it.



Anyone who passes the NREMT-P exam is qualified to suggest how to review, IMO!


----------



## ams (Jun 27, 2018)

for those of you reading this in 2018 looking for some new info!! i would recommend you buy a prep book - I used Crash Course EMT and found it worked pretty well as a supplement to my course, maybe read the actual textbook for the chapters you have trouble with and use this for the rest. 

For practice, use quizlets - if u google "emt chapter ___ quizlet", the chapters correlate to the orange book so you can pick chapters that you have trouble with (or do all of them!), I haven't had any luck finding one that is a mix of all the chapters but you could potentially create your own. You have to click around a bit but you can find a few for each chapter that have questions, the multiple choices, and answers rather than just the questions and the answers. These are pretty representative of the actual exam because they are a nice mix of general knowledge and scenario based questions. I did buy practice exams from Newton Test Prep but didn't like these questions as much as the quizlet ones. 

Honestly I learned more from practicing than memorizing my prep book (which I still recommend doing if you can) because it's nice seeing symptoms rephrased and presented in a new way, which is what happens on the exam as well; they don't know what sources you used to study and will use different vocabulary from what you're used to.


----------

